# Which WSD bike - Spec FSR Comp, GF hifi pro, or Cannondale rush fem?



## heatherct (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi, hope it's ok to post this here, wanted some women's opinion's on some WSD bikes. The three bikes I'm looking at are the Specialized stumpjumper FSR comp, Gary Fisher hifi pro and Cannondale rush feminine, all WSD. I will test ride these and some unisex frames too, but think some WSD features might work better for me. (I'm 5'5", slight build, w/ 30" inseam.)

Anyway, have any women ridden these bikes and have opinions on them? I ride xc, and I'm in New England so it's lots of rocky, rooty singletrack. Currently on a rigid that I've had for about 13 years, just recently getting back into the sport after having kids.

Oh, and any opinions on hydraulic vs. mechancial disc brakes would be great too. A LBS has a 06 Stumpjumper they would discount for me, with mech. disc brakes.

Thanks!


----------



## KauaiGirl (Feb 14, 2007)

My advice is to go for the Stumpjumer. You can't get a better bike. I have an '06 Stumpjumer and love it. I've put many upgrades on it though. I wanted a really light weight bike and now I have it at 25lbs. I have 5in of travel front and rear, it is full XTR (shifters, derailers, brakes, cranks), and Chris King wheels. But even if you didn't have those upgrades it would still be the best bike out there for the money. It's a dream to ride, and it has helped me to make sections that I couldn't before.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Which WSD "features" are you interested in? If you've got the "typical" WSD body, you'll have longer legs and a shorter torso, with shorter arms. If that is not you, you may not need WSD geometry, and if that's the case - saddle, grips, handlebars can all be switched out to fine tune the fit. So, try both the WSD and the regular. In general you get a lot more bang for your buck and bike choice if you don't limit yourself to that category.


----------



## jckid (Dec 13, 2006)

I am just under 5'5" and have long legs/short torso and arms. I just built up a Moots that fits me well. It is not a WSD frame. Don't limit yourself to WSD. At your height, you just might fit a standard frame. I think that shorter gals (like 4'11" to 5'2") probably need WSD, but at 5'5" there's a good chance you might not. One advantage of not going WSD is that if you decide to resell the bike at a later date, you will have many more potential buyers and get a better price. Also, I've found that most WSD bikes typically come with lower end components. If your looking for lower end components, that's fine, but if you looking for top of the line components there's less selection in WSD bikes. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## heatherct (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the responses!

Regarding features: I've always felt stretched out on my mountain bike, and not able to get behind my seat well on dowhills. BUT, my bike is old, and I've been told that the frames are not as elongated now(?) And my legs are average, not sure about my arms. I also have small hands and they always ache after a ride, regardless of adjusting the brakes. I'm sure no suspension has something to do with that too  

I will test ride both, and see what feels best. I'll also have to research components, that's a good point. 

Kauaigirl, thanks for the response about the Stumpjumper, glad to hear that you like it! The bike they have on hand is 27.5lbs, you did well lightening yours up! Is yours WSD?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

It's quite possible that your existing frame is way too big. I was fitted like that for my first bike. The second one I bought felt small at first, and once I realized it was just right, everything changed for the better.

Have your tried smaller brake levers, or having the reach adjusted on them?


----------



## fishercat (Mar 1, 2004)

definitely check into mens small sizes as well


----------



## mbmojo (Aug 9, 2004)

Cannondale's Feminine series bikes are tanks. They're generally from the lower end of a given model line and they're over weight, arguably for the riders who can handle the extra weight the least. The Specialized bikes are lighter.

As for the brakes, I just got a set of hydros to replace the mechs on my wife's Jekyll. Her fingers are fairly long but her hands are small and I have the brake levers adjusted all the way in. The mechs just don't seem to have the stopping power they should and the hydros should be easier to use at her hand strength level.

Also, what fishercat says is right. Some of the bikes advertised as WSD are not, case in point is the Santa Cruz Julianna. The ONLY thing different from it and the Superlight is the decal and there is XS frame size on the Julianna so be careful and find out what the actual difference is.


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

mbmojo said:


> The ONLY thing different from it and the Superlight is the decal and there is XS frame size on the Julianna so be careful and find out what the actual difference is.


I believe the Juliana has lower bottom bracket height / standover and a shorter top tube compared to the superlight.

HeatherCT, if you frequent the many technical and rocky trails we have in New England, i would suggest that you avoid frames with excessively low bottom brackets as you'll get frustrated quickly when regularly striking your pedals on rocks..

Ant


----------



## doogie (Sep 24, 2006)

heatherct said:


> Thanks for the responses!
> 
> Regarding features: I've always felt stretched out on my mountain bike, and not able to get behind my seat well on dowhills. BUT, my bike is old, and I've been told that the frames are not as elongated now(?) And my legs are average, not sure about my arms. I also have small hands and they always ache after a ride, regardless of adjusting the brakes. I'm sure no suspension has something to do with that too
> 
> ...


I've recently just bought my wife the Stumpjumper 07, she loves it perfectly designed and set up for her. The componetry is excellent very high standard, fox suspension, avid brakes and gears etc.....personally she feels the best bike she's been on, her confidence in having ago at all trails is fantastic to watch. WSD may not suit all but for those who try it they never go back! As far as resale, more and more females are now becoming involved in this great sport so i don't feel it should be a purchasing issue for yourself. Just enjoy mtbing and your bike, upgrades are also an excellent way to inspire yourself to greater things. 27.5 /25lbs is a great weight for a full suspension so go for it!:thumbsup:


----------



## Crankypants (Feb 4, 2004)

Ant is correct. The Julianna has a lower standover (but not BB) and shorter toptube than the SL. I rode a Julianna for two years. I ride in rocky rooty New England too, and never had any problem with the BB height. That being said, I'm not a big fan of the single-pivot design and wouldn't recommend it or the SL.

I'll second (third/fourth) the suggestion to include gender-neutral bikes in your search - especially the Stumpjumper. I'm riding an 06 Expert these days and I love it to death. It's got the travel to handle the extra-technical stuff, but it's light and sucks up the bumps with very little bobbing, and it stiffens up under heavy pedalling (i.e., when climbing). FWIW, I'm 5'2" with a 29" inseam and the Small fit me right out of the box.

Here it is in action. It loves rocks!










I tested a Hi-Fi (the Pro, I think - the highest spec model), also a nonWSD Small. It fit fine and felt light and fast, but I thought it was a little squirrely on the downhills. I also do not like the idea of a proprietary fork.

Good luck in your search!

Cranky



antonio said:


> I believe the Juliana has lower bottom bracket height / standover and a shorter top tube compared to the superlight.
> 
> HeatherCT, if you frequent the many technical and rocky trails we have in New England, i would suggest that you avoid frames with excessively low bottom brackets as you'll get frustrated quickly when regularly striking your pedals on rocks..
> 
> Ant


----------



## mbmojo (Aug 9, 2004)

Crankypants said:


> Ant is correct. The Julianna has a lower standover (but not BB) and shorter toptube than the SL.


Not according to the published geometry for the 2007 Superlight and Julianna, the SM and M are identical.

I called Santa Cruz and talked to sales and tech guys and both told me the component sets for both bikes are exactly the same.


----------



## Crankypants (Feb 4, 2004)

I stand corrected. Back in 03 or so, when I bought a Julianna, there was a difference. The SM SL was too big for me, but the M Julianna fit just right. Seems like the "difference" now is a pointless marketing exercise.



mbmojo said:


> Not according to the published geometry for the 2007 Superlight and Julianna, the SM and M are identical.
> 
> I called Santa Cruz and talked to sales and tech guys and both told me the component sets for both bikes are exactly the same.


----------



## heatherct (Feb 26, 2007)

Crankypants, great pic!! And thanks for the info on the Expert and Hifi. Good to know that your bike fit right out of the box. 

I'm not stuck on WSD, especially because the specs between the men and women's are very similar. BUT, I want to try some in case some of the features do fit better, and am curious what other people's experiences are with them.

Antonio, that's interesting about the BB height. What measurement would be an excessively low BB? All the BB's seem to be within a 1/2" of each other, although I have read complaints about the Rush. The Stumpjumper seems to be the highest.

Doogie, thanks for the feedback on the Stumpjumper! Glad your wife is having fun with hers, and I love the black/pink on the 07  I'm hoping my next bike will also help me get through portions of the trail that I now do hike-a-bike. I'm fine with the components on it, they are almost identical to the men's version, as are most of the bikes I'm considering. How about the tires? Some of the reviews have been negative on that. 

STRIPES, thanks for the top tube info, I will remember that. 

I don't want to overanalyze these bikes to death because I'm probably going to go with whatever rides and feels best for me. But this info helps me decide which bikes to try.

THANKS SO MUCH for the responses and info!


----------



## mbmojo (Aug 9, 2004)

Crankypants said:


> Seems like the "difference" now is a pointless marketing exercise.


Yeah and that sucks. A girl saddle, thinner grips, and maybe marginally narrower bars are a big deal to my wife, though she seems to have taken a liking to my WTB Laser V saddle that's on my GF hardtail on the trainer we both use. I maybe should be worried about what that says about my butt.


----------



## doogie (Sep 24, 2006)

heatherct said:


> Crankypants, great pic!! And thanks for the info on the Expert and Hifi. Good to know that your bike fit right out of the box.
> 
> I'm not stuck on WSD, especially because the specs between the men and women's are very similar. BUT, I want to try some in case some of the features do fit better, and am curious what other people's experiences are with them.
> 
> ...


 No problem for the feedback at all, the tires are very good! It has been a very wet winter in the U.K. so most riding has been done over wet rooty singletrack with alot of mud. They shed it very well, grip fantastically and seem to be slightly wider than the 2" stated. Also seem to roll very smoothly even with lowered pressures, i believe most reviews sometimes can be very one -sided due to the fact one tester or magazine have there favourites and no other will do. Just an example out riding on Sunday morning with a mate, came across a few guy's i know all 3 stumpy fsr's all with special;ized tires very experienced dudes on bikes. Hopefully this helps good luck with your search!


----------



## bikefun (Jun 15, 2006)

So girls, do you believe women designs make a difference? Some of the girls that I ride with think it's more of a marketing game, on the most part they prefer the small men's models. Thoughts?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

bikefun said:


> So girls, do you believe women designs make a difference? Some of the girls that I ride with think it's more of a marketing game, on the most part they prefer the small men's models. Thoughts?


For a small percentage of women, women's geometry has made a "pry this bike out of my cold dead hands" kind of difference. I have a riding pal who is petite with short arms, and she made me understand this, even though I can ride a men's frame no problme. So I think it's important not to discount the concept, but to understand it's benefits and limitations.


----------



## UserName (Apr 19, 2004)

My mtb is a unisex frame, but last year I bought a trek wsd road bike and I love it. The fit is perfect.


----------



## kira (Jun 26, 2006)

I am chiming in a little late, but I do have the Cannondale Rush feminine and truely love it. I live in the mountains and have had a tough time climbing super steep hills without feeling like I was going to flip backwards. I tried a few different bikes and the Rush didn't give me that problem and also is easy to manuver and jump. Between that and an over all comfortable fit (we do a lot of all day epic rides) my Rush rides like a plush SUV! Someone mentioned it as a tank but to me it feels really light and I never tire on it. Just try to rent as many different bikes that you can try out so you can see what fits the best.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

My wifey is nearly 5' 6" (not very fond of using high heels, as I'm only 5' 9" :lol and around 28"-29" inseam... Would I try to get her a WSD or can I get away with a men's bike.

Also, what size should I point at... My gut tells me something in the 22"-22.5" TT, me riding a 23" as a magical number for the TT.... But I'm far from expert on women's sizing.

She's a total newbie... doesn't even knows how to ride a bike, so I will go really cheapo on her bike as I don't know if she'll get hooked up.

Do you recommend going with something with low standover or anything special so she doesn't freak out?

Oh... and it MUST be white...


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Warp - I'm gonna smack you if you say you didn't read the FAQ yet, it covers the WSD question pretty throughly somewhere in all those links. 

The short answer on WSD is "probably not a necessity at that height". But if you limit yourself to a white bike, that's going to reduce your choices significantly.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

formica said:


> Warp - I'm gonna smack you if you say you didn't read the FAQ yet, it covers the WSD question pretty throughly somewhere in all those links.


Guilty... I'll go back and read the FAQ... :blush:



formica said:


> But if you limit yourself to a white bike, that's going to reduce your choices significantly.


She wants it white... what can I do?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Warp said:


> She wants it white... what can I do?


Get her a white bike,of course.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

formica said:


> Get her a white bike,of course.


Believe me I've had a hard time explaining her that this:










Is actually cooler than this...










"The white was cooler" is where all discussions end at... 

Now she wants a white one...


----------



## RaRa5.5 (Apr 28, 2006)

*(White) bike for Newbie. &Rush, Cake, Specialized, Ventana*

I was newbie about 4 yrs ago. A cheap, decent bike is a great way to go! When i first bought, the $450 my boyfriend made me pay for a Tank K2 Attack at ReI nearly killed me.
3 yrs later I greedily forked out a few K for a used Intense 5.5. 
3 yrs of riding, learning how to ride, learning what type of riding I liked, and trying as many other bikes as I could get my hands on... i knew just the kind of bike I wanted!

I'd recommend a used bike (preferably owned by a female, cause most of my girlfriends put barely any stress on their bikes). Even if you have to change out a couple components, it's a great way to start.

If she HAS to have white, find a used Gary Fischer cake (2005 was white I think) or A Cannondale Rush fem. OR get it painted. I know a couple gals have had their bikes Powder coated 

I'm 5'6" and a small is fine in most bikes. Though I do often wish the stand over was a bit lower. 
In the Rush Fem I'm a medium, but could likely ride a small too (the Rush fem small and Med are BOTH btwn a "mens" small and med. Very odd).

I've ridden the Rush a few times lately. Liked it pretty well. Def lighter and easier to climb than My 5.5. I like that for some reason it's geometry has me just a little behind the handle bars. Bikes like the juliana and Truth i feel right on top of the bar, more forward and very twitchy(good for racing, bad for confidence building). BUT the Rush def smacked it's pedals a bit into rocks and side of trail. I guess you could learn to ride to accomodate but it threw me a couple times. The Crank arms felt like mine (175).

The Specialized has a history of low bottom bracket complaints but maybe they've changed that in 2006/07? i know about 5 girls who bought the Expert and love it. (not sure what they're comparing it to though).
Also friends with GF Cake like it.

WSD--- if in doubt...HAVE A PROFESSIONAL FITTING. (by professional, i mean a really good, high end shop. Not Performance or REI or even larger LBS) It's the only way to really know AND you should have any bike fitted anyway before you fork over $$$
I can't tell you how many girls I see riding bikes that are too big and they tell me they were fitted by the fricking [email protected]!:madmax:

Other poster is right, most gals can likely fit a non-wsd bike as long as it's the right size in general and they can stand over it at least. you can always change, stems, handle bars, etc. WSD is mostly packaging--Fem Ready.

One note on VENTANA bikes --for the tiny gals who have the$$$ and are too small for some other highend bikes. Ventana will custom cut the top tube for you! I think this is awesome! And they are Great bikes! a couple I know has a garage full of the different models. Husband likes it better than his Titus or Turner!

LUCK!!!


----------

